# Whats a really good horizontal EMT Holster?



## hellofirstresponders (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking into buying one that will be able to carry my mag lite and leatherman.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 19, 2009)

I was going to say: "Whichever one allows me to drag my EMT out by the scruff of the neck..." but... 

Anyway, I've seen a few. The ones I like can be used horizontally or vertically. I have the choice... I rarely use them though. They're not stylish, my wife hates them, but I used to use a small butt pack that has the stuff I need fairly quickly.  That's about it. Seriously. If I don't' want to wear that small kit, I'll just use a small vertical flashlight holder and secure my shears in a utility pocket on my pants leg. My steth goes in a cargo pocket, and I might have a small belt pouch for my gloves.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 19, 2009)

hyrisk said:


> Looking into buying one that will be able to carry my mag lite and leatherman.



I use my pocket.  You can usually find them on most pairs of pants.  Some pants have deeper pockets and SOME pants have more pockets than others.  You'll just have to find a pair of pants that have pockets that fit your specific need.  The cool thing is they are universal.  So instead of buying a holster that fits a couple specific things you could theoretically store other things like keys, a wallet, pieces of paper, gum, a pen (or two), the list goes on and on.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 19, 2009)

hyrisk said:


> Looking into buying one that will be able to carry my mag lite and leatherman.



Leathermans come with belt holders...they're pretty durable.  Also, minimags come with belt holders, but they're closed on top and allow for your flashlight to come out of the top.  If you're buying a new light, look for one with a closed top belt holder.  There are cheapo LED lights out there for about $10-15 that'll work well for the EMS field.


----------



## MRE (Aug 19, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> There are cheapo LED lights out there for about $10-15 that'll work well for the EMS field.



I agree about replacing the mag lite.  They are good lights as far as being fairly durable and cheap, but the light pattern from them (at least the incandescents) is terrible.  Circles and artifacts throughout.  

Get an LED light with high/low settings and a smooth even pattern.  High for lighting up house numbers, and looking for um, parts that may have been scattered around.  Low for checking pupils, and other patient areas.  You will not go back to the mag again.

Not to get off topic or anything.


----------



## Luno (Aug 19, 2009)

*Can't help this one....*

Hospital admin chicks, definitely hospital admin chicks...   (advance appologies to any hospital admin females that this does not apply to...)


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always found anything on my belt gets caught on something & then I have to waste time looking for it.  If it can't go in my pockets, I don't carry it on my person. Or, I just look around for the nearest probie or wacker FF.


----------

